
The awesome power of pretending - blasdel
http://russelldavies.typepad.com/planning/2009/11/playful.html
======
chipsy
A note with respect to the portions mentioning gaming: one of the ideas
floating around recently in game design is a move away from the term "fun"
towards the term "engagement." Why? Because "fun" implies a certain kind of
candy-coated, theme-park image. It straight-jackets your views. "Engagement"
can apply to all kinds of experiences - serious, practical, romantic,
frivolous - so it allows a broader vision for the interactive medium.

------
adamc
Kind of an aside, but: reading this, I found that all the embedded
pictures/videos actually made it harder to follow because they broke my
concentration on the narrative. A few pictures may improve an article, but
there are limits.

------
martian
The RJDJ iPhone app referenced towards the end of the article is brilliant:
<http://www.rjdj.me/>

